# The world has gone mad, I give up



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

[email protected] both of them.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-38064664


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

They look like a comedy double act. Except that its no laughing matter.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The idea that an unelected rabble rouser spouting division should be a diplomat for the UK to a lamentable Trump is laughable even if well matched. The idea that an unelected prime minister should be steering our direction through this uncertainty is also questionable. The idea that democracy is always best has rather shot itself in the foot. Does no-one stand up for what's best anymore and common sense prevail? Well apparently not :?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You could argue that we had true democracy when we voted for Brexit.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You could but my foot is sore and I don't think the answer matches the conclusion :?


----------

